# MiniGoatsRule's Monthly Poll



## MiniGoatsRule (Jul 2, 2020)

Hey everybody, I'm going to start a new thing where every month I will post a new random poll. This month's thread will be:

WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE FAMOUS BARNYARD ANIMAL?

Ex. My favorite famous barnyard animal is Norman the calf from the movie City Slickers.

If you get confused with the question, just post a message on this forum starting with @MiniGoatsRule 

Also, after your response to this month's question, tell me what you think next month's poll should be!


----------



## MiniGoatsRule (Jul 2, 2020)

Also, I don't really know how to create a real poll on BYH so I will stick with the question post and answer posts. On the 5th to last day of every month, no more answers will be accepted and I will count up answers and write down what answer won (or how many ties I got).


----------



## animalmom (Jul 2, 2020)

I'm kind of partial to the groundhog in "Groundhog Day" although Babe the pig is a cutie.


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Jul 27, 2020)

If we're counting horses - I love Shy Boy the little wild Mustang that Monty Roberts did a small documentary on when he went out to tame him.


----------



## MiniGoatsRule (Jul 28, 2020)

HomesteaderWife said:


> If we're counting horses - I love Shy Boy the little wild Mustang that Monty Roberts did a small documentary on when he went out to tame him.


So, answers weren't still being accepted yesterday, @HomesteaderWife, but since not many people posted on here, and since I forgot to mention that answers aren't accepted anymore, I'll count your post.

Also, I'm surprised you know about Monty Roberts! I don't know many people who do.


----------



## MiniGoatsRule (Jul 28, 2020)

OKAY! Answers are no longer accepted this month.

Everybody had a different answer, so there was no winning answer. I will post next month's question on Saturday. Post some ideas on what next month's poll should be!


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Jul 28, 2020)

@MiniGoatsRule - I know there is debate over different trainers, but I am more familiar with Monty's work over anyone. Can't believe he's in his 80s still going over to visit the Queen's stables and work with a handful of her horses.


----------

